# Watch Your Puppy Mature!-( Post Your Puppy Progression)



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

FIRST DAY WE GOT BELLO-3 MONTHS-NOVEMBER









ANOTHER 1ST DAY PIC, 18LBS-NOVEMBER









WAY UNDER WEIGHT....POOR BOY-NOVEMBER









DECEMBER HERE, ALMOST 30LBS.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

HERE IS JANUARY, 5 MONTHS OLD









HERE IS 2 WEEKS AGO, FILLING UP THE RECLINER!









HERE IS BELLO AT 6 MONTHS, A COUPLE DAYS AGO









48+ LBS.-6 MONTHS OLD-FEBRUARY


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

They grow too fast, jcd!! Here's Otis the day we got him at about 8 weeks








Him at 4 months








7 months








And, just the other day at almost 8 months









My baby isn't a baby size-wise anymore, but he's still acts like one!!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW,that is incredible. like 2 different dogs!!!! what is the weight/age/months comparison in those pics?
now i see the date stamp on the pics, how bout weight from first pic to now?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I looked back at vet records- 12 pounds at 2 months and he was 37 pounds at 3.5 months and 53 at 4.5 months. He's over 100 now-I go to the vet Monday with him so we'll see exactly what he is up to. Just a little guy- ha ha


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> I looked back at vet records- 12 pounds at 2 months and he was 37 pounds at 3.5 months and 53 at 4.5 months. He's over 100 now-I go to the vet Monday with him so we'll see exactly what he is up to. Just a little guy- ha ha


man that is what i call progress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! let us know his new weight when you get it. thanks for your post!!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful dogs everyone. Both are turning out way nice!

Riley the day after he came home, 12 weeks(when I weighed him that week he was between 22-24 pounds, I believe 23):










18 weeks










4-5 months










just turning 7 months(he lost weight last week, but before he lost it he was 56 pounds...I will say when he has put on weight again, he will be close to 60 right now)


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

JDD- I must say Bello is such a handsome dog, especially since he reminds me of someone else I know Great thread idea by the way. I love to see progression pictures!

S.D. Otis- Oh my goodness! What can I say, that picture of Otis as a baby just melted my heart! I never saw Payton that young, but now I wish I had!!! I just hope Payton will turn out to be half as wonderful as Otis looks. I love his pictures and can't wait to see more!

Rough Collies- Riley has such a beautiful coat and the sweetest face ever. I love his baby pic too! Payton is 3 months in the second pic.

I don't have progression pictures of Payton yet but here is one of Lizzy at maybe 3 months and her now at 1 year old.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Volley, is Lizzy an English Bulldog(edited to add, just read your signature)? Great looking one you have! 

I have many pictures of Aspen growing. 

But for those with You Tube, here is a video of her first two years:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWVMLCHknqU


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

This is fun! I've wanted to do this for awhile but hadn't gotten around to it.

Uallis at 10 weeks:










Around 14-15 weeks:










Around 5 months (He's about the size of my Lab in this one):










7 months:










MORE....


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

On his 10 month old birthday AND his FIRST snow:










Now at 11 months:


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Sandy's Growth Chart 9 Weeks to 9 months












jcd said:


> HERE IS 2 WEEKS AGO, FILLING UP THE RECLINER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

volleyballgk said:


> JDD- I must say Bello is such a handsome dog, especially since he reminds me of someone else I know Great thread idea by the way. I love to see progression pictures!
> 
> S.D. Otis- Oh my goodness! What can I say, that picture of Otis as a baby just melted my heart! I never saw Payton that young, but now I wish I had!!! I just hope Payton will turn out to be half as wonderful as Otis looks. I love his pictures and can't wait to see more!
> 
> ...



did you see the side by side i did of our dogs in your other thread? i would love bello to be part mastiff but i think he may just resemble one. your both dogs are very very cute though.

thanks for the post!! p.s. take lots of pics for the next comparison thread!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> Sandy's Growth Chart 9 Weeks to 9 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> Beautiful dogs everyone. Both are turning out way nice!
> 
> Riley the day after he came home, 12 weeks(when I weighed him that week he was between 22-24 pounds, I believe 23):
> 
> ...


rough collie, that first pic is awesome! he was an adorable young puppy as is he an adorable older puppy now !! thanks..............great pics!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

jcd said:


> sandy is beautiful. what is she again ? how old is she in this pic?


I think she's 8 months in that pic. Maybe not quite. All we know is that her mom was a Saint Bernard. A lot of people have said they think she's part boxer. I think she's staring to show some pit in her body. From the neck down she's staring to remind me a lot of Daddy, from the Dog Whisperer. She's got that "wobble" where her rib cage looks like it's swinging back and forth.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> I think she's 8 months in that pic. Maybe not quite. All we know is that her mom was a Saint Bernard. A lot of people have said they think she's part boxer. I think she's staring to show some pit in her body. From the neck down she's staring to remind me a lot of Daddy, from the Dog Whisperer. She's got that "wobble" where her rib cage looks like it's swinging back and forth.



well i know the wiggle you speak of becasue bello has the same thing. when he is excited his back humps up also as his tail and rearend waggle back and forth. it is so cute!!
well she may be part pit because she has some of the features, i would say more than boxer from what i see. 
real nice looking, both our dogs!!!

thanks .........jcd


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

jcd said:


> did you see the side by side i did of our dogs in your other thread? i would love bello to be part mastiff but i think he may just resemble one. your both dogs are very very cute though.
> 
> thanks for the post!! p.s. take lots of pics for the next comparison thread!!


Yes, I did and it's uncanny how similar they look! Thanks from my furbabies for the compliment and right back at you to you and yours.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Omigosh, cuteness overload! All of the pictures of Blackie and Rose over the years aren't on the computer but are in scrap books...I am _so _not taking them out and scanning them all. 

But I did purchase a digital camera just in time for Chloe. 

Here she is around nine weeks old - this was her first time out at our house:









Here she is around three or four months old - I'm not quite sure:









Four months:









Continued....


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Eight months:









Nine months:









Here is a video of her too - this was taken of her around nine months. Turn you speakers on to hear her bark! lol :


She'll be a year the beginning of next month.  She is the same size but her coat has MAJORLY filled out since that video was taken. Her neck rough is still the same, but she has major feathorings now on her legs and belly. Quite pretty, really. I think I need to go take a new picture of her at eleven months. LOL


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

blackrose said:


> Eight months:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


real nice pics and cute video! boy her color really changes over the months. thanks for the great post!!


----------



## Fila22 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chico about 5 weeks old









2 months old...already a big difference.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Fila22 said:


> Chico about 5 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very cute puppy. getting big fast! thanks for the great photos....jcd


----------



## AlleyLuvsLuLu (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking at some of these baby pictures makes me wish she would stop growing.. 

First night home at 10 weeks and 3.4 lbs


My girl at 14 weeks and 6.8 lbs.. What a difference a haircut makes lol


----------



## AlleyLuvsLuLu (Jan 12, 2008)

continued..

18 weeks and hair grew back quite quickly




22 weeks, 9 lbs, 2nd haircut



Current pixs.. 6 months and 10 lbs



Sorry i know i went overboard on the pixs.. lol


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

BABY ASLAN









LIPPY ASLAN.LOL









8 WEEKS









10 MONTHS









Great thread jcd its amazing seeing all the transformations!,bless and blakes puppy pics arnt in this photo libary.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Carsten shortly after he was born
















8 weeks old. Lots bigger already








12 weeks old and in a planter








starting to look more like a dog then a puppy....... More....


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

playing with big brother Oliver
















More confident in the deep snow now.








Now. 5 Months old today and he weighed in at 54 pounds.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Inga said:


>


I thought he'd "grow out of it", but he's got the most black in his face that I think I've ever seen in a rottie.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> BABY ASLAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mr. pooch thats incredible. he grew like a weed! those 3 look awesome together i have to say..thanks..........jcd


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Nah thanks for thinking of the thread JCD,great idea.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Inga said:


> playing with big brother Oliver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inga, great pics as always. boy they are both very very handsome animals!! thanks for your post........jcd


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> I thought he'd "grow out of it", but he's got the most black in his face that I think I've ever seen in a rottie.



Tenth, Actually, the dark pigment is exactly what one wants in a Rottie. My poor little Oliver has far, far too much color. Look at my Avatar, she was marked a lot like Carsten That was Lexi. Pretty little girl. Loved her color.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

inga that pic of carstan in the bucket is so dammed cute. that is a wall portrait for sure!!!!!!!!

thanks for all the great pics everyone. keep sending.......jcd


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Inga said:


> Tenth, Actually, the dark pigment is exactly what one wants in a Rottie. My poor little Oliver has far, far too much color. Look at my Avatar, she was marked a lot like Carsten That was Lexi. Pretty little girl. Loved her color.


I much prefer the darker markings on a rotties face,its more striking.


----------

